# A basic primer on eating for survival if TSHF



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

There are lots of new people here just starting out in prepping. This condensed primer should serve to whet your appetites on one aspect of SHTF diets, and serve as a basis to start your own research into this interesting topic.

Eating the proper foods to keep healthy if TSHF is very important. Supplying the body with complete proteins to stay vigorous can be a challenge. You may not have access to meat, eggs, and dairy for long periods, and be forced to rely on stored food. We all know that meat and dairy is not the only source of proteins; there are many sources of protein-rich vegetable foods that store well. However, almost all of these sources are missing one or more of the essential amino acids. The trick is to choose combinations of stored foods and eat them together (or within a few hours of each other) to form complete proteins.

To keep it simple, you want to combine two or three of these primary sources at each meal: 1. grains, 2. legumes, 3. nuts/seeds.

1.	Examples of storable grains: wheat or wheat flour, rice, cornmeal, oats, pasta
2.	Examples of storable legumes: beans, dried peas, peanut butter
3.	Examples of storable nuts/seeds: sunflower/pumpkin seeds, walnuts/cashews

I’m sure we already eat many of these important combinations to ensure complete proteins in our diets:
Peanut butter on bread
Rice and beans
Pea soup and crackers
Vegetarian chilli and bread
Beans and cornbread
Tortillas with refried beans
Trail mix (peanuts and sunflower seeds)

Have fun with the challenge and Bon appétit !


----------



## mrdomindart (Nov 28, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

What happened to my peanut butter and jelly sandwich????

At 71 years old, . . . I'm living proof that it's healthy, . . . tastes good, . . . 

And the dingbat from Ohio University who was on the news today saying a jelly sandwich is bad for you, . . . she's got to be crazier than obama.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> What happened to my peanut butter and jelly sandwich????
> 
> At 71 years old, . . . I'm living proof that it's healthy, . . . tastes good, . . .
> 
> ...


I'll take a PB n J any time. Crunchy preferred but not picky. Heck a jar of crunchy and spoon.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Good Thread....

A few notes

You do not have to eat fruit everyday...but make sure you eat enough to not get scurvy

speaking peanute butter... here is a coupon to save 55¢ off of skippy $1.10 if your store doubles... and you can print the coupon once per browser

https://www.hopster.com/offers/skippy/2592/5657/1


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Store what you already eat. If your diet doesn't usually consist of say boiled rice say three or four times a week, better try it out on a small scale before you stock a ton of it and have an open revolt on your hands.

However if you eat ramen noodles say every other day for one or more meals stocking a goodly supply of them is not a bad ideal.

Army's ration back about a hundred years ago was 1 pound raw/12 ounces cooked meat, one pound of bread or crackers and one pound of fruit or vegetables.


----------



## mrdomindart (Nov 28, 2015)

How about my supliment pills I take one a day!


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> Good Thread....
> 
> A few notes
> 
> ...


The other half says thank you, . . . for the $ .55

I'll thank you for the crunchy, . . .

Sounds silly to most people, . . . one of my OCD nightly events, . . . spoonful of Skippy Crunchy every night before bed time.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------

